# tanker Ashleaf



## Ladislav (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all!

On 29.May 1917 sunk U88 british tanker "Ashlef"(5.768 BRT). Do you know her cargo/route?


With regard Ladislav[=P]


----------



## Rozzer (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there

Ashleaf was enroute to Falmouth from Point a Pierre, Trinidad - under the management of Lane & MacAndrew

Cheers

Rozzer


----------

